# We are so small



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And insignificant, we really should be working together, and war should be a part of our history, not our future.

We may not be alone.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Truly beutiful


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice one, thanks Kev.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

The sky at its best. Thank you for finding that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It came with my weekly Stumbled upon email.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## danyalnadal (Dec 30, 2013)

Collaboration works everytime, everywhere


----------

